#  >  > Non Asia Travel Forums >  >  > Australia & New Zealand Travel Forum >  >  Things to do/see in Brisbane?

## Thai Lao Garden

Hey guys,

Traveling to OZ for the first time, unfortunately staying only 24h, in Brisbane. What should I do/see?

----------


## baldrick

where in bris vegas ?

probably only have time to go to southbank and eat and drink

----------


## david44

Nicer than Southbank is West End in the South or or the Valley to the North of CBS, depends whee you stay, The Casino is a great BDG just don't enter .Lots of ferries ,parks, museums , up to you

----------


## Loy Toy

Your in OZ.

Go plat a pus!  :Smile:

----------


## TizMe

> Your in OZ.
> 
> Go plat a pus!


Don't go unless Ding goes.

----------


## david44

Don't e' kid na

----------


## Thai Lao Garden

555, I'll try to plat that puss'!  :Smile: 


Tickets' booked now, will actually have a full day and a half. Seems like there's some amazing fig trees a bit everywhere in town, I'll hunt them down and also go to the botanic park. Staying near the airport, still have to check a map but well shouldn't be too hard to reach city center. Will just feel weird has I haven't seen a farang country in quite a few years and I'm sure there won't be motosai taxis around!

----------


## David48atTD

Here is the link for Public Transport ... https://translink.com.au/

A Taxi from out that way is probably set you back $30, maybe $40

If you can buy some Aussie Dollars in Thailand, the exchange rate in Australia is abysmal.

If you are near the Airport and can get down near the river, maybe by taxi, a different view would be to take a ferry,
up the river to the near the Botanical gardens if they interest you. 

Get on at either Northshore Hamiliton or Bretts Wharf (preferred) and drift down to the QUT Gardens Point Terminal (just check it's the closest).





Be mindfull when talking about 'Botanical Gardens' ... the official one moved out to the 'burbs some time ago.



^ There is a footbridge which connects the Botanical Gardens over the river to 'SouthBank' which is also worth a visit.
Could then complete the loop back into the Brisbane CBD.

Here is the link for Brisbane Transport ... Buses, trains, ferries and chaffeur-driven hire cars in Brisbane, Australia

----------


## reddog

Jump on a River Cat ferry,great way to see the sights,you can jump off-on at all the stops with one ticket.

----------


## TizMe

I agree. If the weather is good, the River Cat is great value.

----------


## Dasher

> Hey guys,
> 
> Traveling to OZ for the first time, unfortunately staying only 24h, in Brisbane. What should I do/see?


Catch a train to the Gold Coast, namely Surfers Paradise or Broadbeach.. Brisbane is a dull city with no beaches.

----------


## Thai Lao Garden

Thanks all for the inputs, had a lovely time there, definitely too short!

Checked out the botanical gardens and walked the loop to the South Banks parks, very impressive for the landscape architect that I am, who has spent such a long time in SEA where there is nothing like that. Could see people take their public spaces very seriously, putting a huge amount of effort and money to make them functional, well organized, beautiful and long lasting, taking good care of their trees, making sure to harvest rainwaters when possible. To me it shows the way the locals think, and I like that kind of thinking.

I also enjoyed very much to see the mix of people from different origins, all living together. Heard plenty of languages, chatted with people from 3 different continents on the same day. Even heard some youngsters speak Thai between themselves.


Missed the chance to hop on the 'cat' boats, was time to get to the airport by the time I figured them out.

I'll make sure there's a next time, as I was really impressed with what I found over there... and since I'm fed up with what I have here, might even send a couple of CVs to test the temperature...


G'day you all!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Neverna

G'day.

----------

